# Children's BBC Dog Show Auditions



## davidoff100 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Im Dave, Im an Assistant Producer for Childrens BBC at BBC Scotland. Were making a new programme called Dogwarts.

Its going to be a massively fun programme where kids get to teach their dogs new cool tricks.

Were looking to audition 9-12 year old kids with their dogs. Were auditioning all over the UK.

The deadline for the applications is quite soon  they need to be in for the 21st of January.

If you have a 9-12 year old kid and a dog who would be interested in this or you know of any other families with them who would love to be on a CBBC show - You can download the application form from CBBCs website - BBC - CBBC - Help - Dogwarts - TV Help

Thanks and good luck,
Dave


----------

